# Cause of red blotches on skin? Any ideas?



## Littlefootsmama (May 23, 2010)

Hi everyone,

I went to feed Gizmo tonight and I noticed that he has little red patches all over his skin; its not bumps or anything, just some places his skin is red instead of grayish pink. He is kind of a jumpy guy anyway, so I can't tell if me touching the patches hurts him, but I am kind of getting the feeling that it is at least uncomfortable for him if I do. He also has a some dry skin with it. I was wondering if it was an allergic reaction to something, but I haven't switched any of his stuff except our laundry detergent isn't always consistent. Does anyone have any ideas? I'm a little concerned about mites...do they cause red blotches? 

Thanks so much!


----------



## Alastrina (Sep 18, 2009)

Both times Charley has had mites this year I have noticed red blotches, usually about the size of a pencil eraser, and they pop up randomly all over his body. They will be pink, then turn and angry red and raise up slightly; when they raise is when there was an active infection and there was puss collecting underneath the red splotch.

If there is dry skin too, I wouldn't rule out mites. 

Keep an eye on the splotches and see if there is any quill loss in the area esp right inside the red spot; when Charley would lose quills from his splotches like that it would release the pressure on the infection underneath and there would be evidence of the puss coming out ie stuck together quills or crustiness in the area of the infection.

~Katie


----------



## Littlefootsmama (May 23, 2010)

The red areas aren't bumps or dots. Its like a patch of red like a human rash or something. Can they just all of a sudden have mites? Because he hasn't been around anything where he could get them. He is on fleece liners. =\


----------



## MissC (Nov 15, 2010)

Littlefootsmama said:


> The red areas aren't bumps or dots. Its like a patch of red like a human rash or something. Can they just all of a sudden have mites? Because he hasn't been around anything where he could get them. He is on fleece liners. =\


According to a vet...mites can happen any time cuz they are always there on many animals and humans :shock: They just don't become an issue unless something compromises the health of the 'host'...in this case, Gizmo. It can be something as simple as a common virus, stress, changes to diet...apparently, they can appear anywhere, any time. That's what HE said, anyhoo.

Does he have dry, flaky skin, as well? Scratching?


----------



## Littlefootsmama (May 23, 2010)

MissC said:


> Littlefootsmama said:
> 
> 
> > The red areas aren't bumps or dots. Its like a patch of red like a human rash or something. Can they just all of a sudden have mites? Because he hasn't been around anything where he could get them. He is on fleece liners. =\
> ...


He has mild dry skin, he isn't excessively scratching. I washed their things with Tide bleach alternative and I'm wondering if it made him have a reaction.


----------



## Guest (Jul 19, 2011)

Littlefootsmama said:


> MissC said:
> 
> 
> > Littlefootsmama said:
> ...


When i was younger and still with my mother our skin would react to any tide detergent and i know a lot of people have reactions due to tide, in fact when i was in retail it was the only detergent that we had to dispose of with EPA regulations as HAZWaste so its possible but no idea if it is.


----------



## Littlefootsmama (May 23, 2010)

TWCOGAR said:


> When i was younger and still with my mother our skin would react to any tide detergent and i know a lot of people have reactions due to tide, in fact when i was in retail it was the only detergent that we had to dispose of with EPA regulations as HAZWaste so its possible but no idea if it is.


Yeah that is what one of my friends said as well. She said her daughter had a bad reaction to tide and then it clicked that I had just washed all the boys stuff in tide and that is when the red patches showed up on Gizmo.


----------



## shetland (Sep 2, 2008)

I believe Dreft is used for newborns.


----------



## Littlefootsmama (May 23, 2010)

I went to get Gizmo out tonight and now his whole left side is a angry red color. I'm calling the vet in the morning; I dont think this is a reaction anymore =\


----------



## MissC (Nov 15, 2010)

Poor guy.  

Let us know how it goes tomorrow, k? I'll be thinking of you!!


----------



## Hedgieonboard (Nov 15, 2009)

Hope he is okay and praying for a good result.


----------



## shetland (Sep 2, 2008)

You know how much I love your babies Autumn and how I worry about them. Please let me know. And don't get sick yourself-I know how you get.


----------



## Littlefootsmama (May 23, 2010)

He hasn't actually gone in and seen a vet yet..I called and they want me to try Vitamin E oil on his skin for a few days because they are wondering if its an allergic reaction. I also put a generic form of neosporin on him last night and the redness seems to be better tonight..I have no idea what is going on...Can hedgies get heat rash?


----------



## Guest (Jul 21, 2011)

Littlefootsmama said:


> He hasn't actually gone in and seen a vet yet..I called and they want me to try Vitamin E oil on his skin for a few days because they are wondering if its an allergic reaction. I also put a generic form of neosporin on him last night and the redness seems to be better tonight..I have no idea what is going on...Can hedgies get heat rash?


I still think it could be that cause you said one side was read and I know Hedgehogs do sleep on their sides sometimes so if that skin was in direct contact for hours with the washed fleece. I hope nothing is wrong but just to be safe if you haven't already a water/vinegar wash all that fleece couldn't hurt either


----------



## MissC (Nov 15, 2010)

shetland said:


> And don't get sick yourself-I know how you get.


Exactly what I was going to say!!


----------



## Littlefootsmama (May 23, 2010)

TWCOGAR said:


> I still think it could be that cause you said one side was read and I know Hedgehogs do sleep on their sides sometimes so if that skin was in direct contact for hours with the washed fleece. I hope nothing is wrong but just to be safe if you haven't already a water/vinegar wash all that fleece couldn't hurt either


Yes I did rewash everything in vinegar, thank you! I also bought vitamin E oil to put on him; I guess it has healing properties. If I dont notice more improvement by thursday night he is going Friday/Saturday. I usually don't mess around with my boys, but this is an odd situation.



shetland said:


> You know how much I love your babies Autumn and how I worry about them. Please let me know. And don't get sick yourself-I know how you get.


Thanks Shetland, I do know how much you love them and that means the world to me. I am trying to stay as calm as possible so I can be sensible and assess the situation, but I'm not sleeping much. Ill be doing more cream and oil on him in a little bit.


----------



## Guest (Jul 21, 2011)

Littlefootsmama said:


> TWCOGAR said:
> 
> 
> > I still think it could be that cause you said one side was read and I know Hedgehogs do sleep on their sides sometimes so if that skin was in direct contact for hours with the washed fleece. I hope nothing is wrong but just to be safe if you haven't already a water/vinegar wash all that fleece couldn't hurt either
> ...


As long as it isn't a fungal infection its a great moisturizer its a common use for human with sunburn to ease the skin.


----------



## Littlefootsmama (May 23, 2010)

I really don't think it is fungal. I would be quite surprised if it was. Two of my boys have had ringworm before and its just not similar at all...usually there is like excessive dry skin and quill loss, but I suppose it could always be different. He actually just looks like he is sunburnt. lol


----------

